

Show HN: Instant genetic classification - sakai
https://helix.io/

======
techdragon
Wow... just wow...

From the Human Genome Project, to mass indexing and searchable indexes of
thousands of species entire genomes, in just two short decades.

------
sakai
OP here – this is a tool we built for doing really fast metagenomic
classification. Happy to answer any questions if folks have them.

